# Halloween Nightmares



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

How many of you wake up in a cold sweat after a horrible nightmare about your haunt going wrong or falling apart and realize "oh, thank God it was only a dream".
I do that all the time, even now and it's only the Spring!
Last night I dreamed that the people who run the haunt that we have an exhibit in decided to make the hours from 4pm to 8pm instead of the usual 7pm to 11pm, which meant that it was completely light out during the whole thing!
And to make matters worse, in the nightmare for whatever reason we didn't build anything at all and it was about two hours until showtime.
It was such a scary nightmare hahahah, but obviously I woke up and realized it wasn't real.

How about you guys?
Do you have nightmares like that ever?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oh yeah! I have dreams where i forget all about halloween and tots are coming up the walk and i have no props out! I'm in a panic and raceing to get props out as tots are coming to get their candy.

Also, i have dreams where it rains and i can't set up my props. so even though the first is impossible to happen, the second dream is very real and possible. thankfully it hasn't happened yet. but rain is always something i worry about when it comes to my haunt.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Ha! Last we had to turn people away the first 15min. because we were still getting ready. Also the sound system that was tested beforehand crapped out for no apparent reason, so we had to fix that too.

Nightmare? Reality is worse! lol


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Gothic Candle...I have the same dream as you every year. I guess it's compensation for not having to dream about exams anymore...


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Yeah I always dream that it's the day of the haunt or whatever and we jsut totally forgot about it! I should know right then that it's a dream, but still x]
And the worst was a dream I had that I got to our haunt to scare and the woman who runs it was telling people to go home because it was raining! :O
Scaaaaaary!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I used to have a reoccurring dream for years that it was Halloween and tot's were showing up and I didn't have any candy. Then, two years ago, we ran out of candy any my husband ran to the store and bought several more bags of candy. After that, I never had that dream again. I guess it has finally sunk into my subconscious that Walgreens is just five minutes away. Pleasant Dreams!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Now if that doesn't have TV commercial plastered all over it....!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I always buy tonnes of candy... but I will have nightmares of running out. In fact, about 1 month ago I did, I actually woke with tears in my eyes.. It was horrible. Now I am pregant and I am having really weird vivid dreams about anything and everything but the halloween ones are really getting to me. I have nightmared that things are not set up, Im not in costume, I have no scareactors etc... YIKES!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

No haunt dreams, but I do have zombie dreams....


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I have also had the, "its Halloween night and I forgot "dream.
remembering it gives me an upset stomach.....
....yuck....


----------



## Haverghastasylum (Jan 10, 2008)

I get these kind of dreams all the time. They are horrible.


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

*Halloween Nightmare*

Maybe I have been working on props too much.....naw that can't happen.
I have had a similar nightmare twice in the last week.... It is Halloween night, trick or treaters are starting to show up and NONE of my props are out..... I am madly scrambling to get something set up.....then I wake up in a cold sweat.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yup been there done that take a break have a few beers and watch some bad tv


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I think that nightmare happens to all of us every now and then. take a break and relax for a bit.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My reoccurring nightmare is that tots show up and I've forgotten to get candy. I've been dreaming it for years.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I have had that dream many times, but not usually until October! You better slow down, have a few drinks and relax...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It's the scariest of all dreams! Nice to know a lot of us had experienced it!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow! I just had a similar dream a few weeks ago! Crazy!! I wonder what would Freud say? :googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The typical dream of anxiety.

I've never had it with Halloween, but I've had the actor's nightmare. (dreamed I've walked out on stage and can't remember my lines!)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I've had that one and the no-candy one too.

I also have one where I forget what day Halloween is and am totally shocked when I start getting TOTs.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

have the same thing every once in a while...crazy haha


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

I had the same dream a lot last year. I finally asked some of my friends for help setting up my stuff and the dream went away.

Randy


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I think thats just the true nightmare of a prop maker the day you have to set it ALL up and not having enough time that you end up pushing the time of the start of the haunt. That I think is probably the worst thing for any haunter.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

YEEEEAAAIIIIIIEEEEE!!!!! that is a nightmare for sure. I sure hope i never dream anything like that, I may never recover from it.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Mine bad dream is usually that someone has stolen my props.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

And here I thought I was the only one one that had these dreams. Glad to hear I'm not the only one.....not that I'm wishing these dreams on anyone.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nope, I had them last year. Trying to get ready, ToTs showing up, not in costume...etc.
AHHHHHHH!


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

*What are your halloween dreams?*

I had a dream last night that when I woke up, I was in a really bad mood. Well, you know how some of those storage unit places will have auctions and you can bid on a closed unit and who ever wins, gets everything inside. (I knew a guy that paid $100 for a unit, it was filled with vending machines and coin operated games. There was 10 of those little sticker machines that you see at like Cici's, he got $1300 jsut for the 10 sticker machines) Anyways, in my dream I went to one of those auctions and ended up winning one. I went to open it, and it was filled with halloween props. LIke the commercial kind.  Then I woke up. Not a good feeling.

Another dream I usually have a few times a year is that it is about 5 PM on halloween night and I haven't set anything up. I need to seek a therapist.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I had a Halloween nightmare just the other night. I dreamed that I decided to put out the props a couple of days before the Big Night (which I never do as we have some vandals in the neighborhood) and when I went out the next morning, everything had been stolen. All of it - gone. A haunter's worst nightmare.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I dreamed the other night that I had only 3 candy bars floating in a large bowl of water. The ToTers were coming to the door and I had to explain why I had only 3 candy bars. Every time I tried to grab one, the bar would float away from my grasp. Awful.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I have the "I'm not prepared" dream every single year. This year I already had it, which is odd, since it's usually not until later in the year.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> I dreamed the other night that I had only 3 candy bars floating in a large bowl of water. The ToTers were coming to the door and I had to explain why I had only 3 candy bars. Every time I tried to grab one, the bar would float away from my grasp. Awful.


Why does this remind me of CaddyShack? Yucky!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The candies were wrapped, otherwise I'd have to agree with you.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

so how did you explain to the Tots that you had only 3 candy bars?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I think Sickie is right, the dreams are about anxiety. But the candy bars escaping your grasp is something different. You might need to have that checked out, Dr. Morbius.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

*Halloween must be getting closer - I'm having nightmares!*

Last night I dreamt it was Halloween but I was at work! I realised I hadn't even decorated the house for the TOTs so I rushed home. As the kids were approaching the house, I then realised I hadn't even bought candies for them!! 

Needless to say I started my Halloween shopping today. :devil:

Btw cool board you have there zombie-f. Quite a big Halloween community now...


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I had my first Halloween nightmare last week. It was 10/30 and I had nothing finished. I woke up convinced that it was Halloween and I was screwed. It took a few minutes to calm down from that almost-anxiety attack.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, I had another one the other day. 2 of them in a 3 month span, not very good. This time I was sitting on the couch mid-day on halloween and I was unaware that it was halloween. Then a commercial came on, and it was like a candy commercial or something and it said "Do you have your candy for the Trick-or-Treater's tonight?". Then I looked at my phone and saw that it was october 31st and rushed to put everything out. I guess it would of been 2 or 3 when I started, and when the first tot came, I only had 1 tombstone up in a 3 or 4 hour time. That seems to be my problem with a lot of my bad dreams, is that I remember at the last minute, but I am just so slow I can't put anything out.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It could of been worse. You could have been alice going down the rabbit hole.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I have dreams like this every year. However, most of mine are about vandals or some kind of storm that destroys all of my display.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Aug 11, 2010)

I had a dream where I slept through Halloween, but thank God it was only a nightmare


----------

